# CR123 mah ratings?



## senna94 (Dec 29, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of all the most popular CR123 batteries current mah ratings? Energizer, Duracell, Duracell Pro Cell , Surefire, Battery Station etc.? 

Paul


----------



## LumenHound (Dec 29, 2005)

Not an exact answer to your question but if you want real world CR123A ratings for current draws required by today's modern flashlights then this post by SilverFox should give you the information your looking for.


----------

